# A few Sigma 150-600mm f/5-6.3 Sport sample images



## zicklurky (Sep 29, 2014)

Was just posted on Sigma Rumors:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/sigmadeutschland/sets/72157648178227275/


----------



## candyman (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks pretty good. Very interesting lens....


----------



## 2n10 (Sep 29, 2014)

candyman said:


> Looks pretty good. Very interesting lens....



I have to agree.


----------



## Balb0wa (Sep 29, 2014)

looks good to me


----------



## vlim (Sep 29, 2014)

Looks good but i think the lens will need great light conditions and / or great high iso (=FF)...


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 30, 2014)

I found it difficult to magnify them much, they seemed to me to lack quality compared to my 100-400L. 

Since they are advertising photos, probably taken with great care at f/8 and likely hundreds of images were taken to get the three, I'd expect to see every hair in sharp focus. They should easily beat my photo from my 100-400 at 400mm and cropped at f/8


----------



## Steve (Sep 30, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I found it difficult to magnify them much, they seemed to me to lack quality compared to my 100-400L.
> 
> Since they are advertising photos, probably taken with great care at f/8 and likely hundreds of images were taken to get the three, I'd expect to see every hair in sharp focus. They should easily beat my photo from my 100-400 at 400mm and cropped at f/8



They're full size images; go to Download -> View All Sizes and you can see the full size originals. It looks brutally sharp to me at 600 f7.1 in that hippo shot.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 1, 2014)

Steve said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I found it difficult to magnify them much, they seemed to me to lack quality compared to my 100-400L.
> ...


 
I tried that on the deer, the highlights had a lot of halos, and the hair looked over sharpened. Still, it did look good for the price. Its more what I had expected.


----------



## zicklurky (Oct 1, 2014)

I can't wait for this lens! These shots look a lot sharper than my 100-400, although I don't think my copy is terribly sharp.


----------



## Steve (Oct 1, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> I tried that on the deer, the highlights had a lot of halos, and the hair looked over sharpened. Still, it did look good for the price. Its more what I had expected.



Flickr adds sharpening and some other automatic "improvements" to uploaded photos. Its pretty annoying.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 1, 2014)

Steve said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > I tried that on the deer, the highlights had a lot of halos, and the hair looked over sharpened. Still, it did look good for the price. Its more what I had expected.
> ...


 
So does CR, so I usually link to SmugMug. I'll likely want to look at the lens, but I've been bit too many times by Sigma to be enthusiastic. I'll be waiting for reviews from multiple review sites.


----------



## zicklurky (Oct 2, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> So does CR, so I usually link to SmugMug. I'll likely want to look at the lens, but I've been bit too many times by Sigma to be enthusiastic. I'll be waiting for reviews from multiple review sites.



Bad experiences with Sigma lenses?


----------



## Steve (Oct 8, 2014)

Some more sample images - these are wide open at a few different FL's

https://imgur.com/a/i7BzG


----------

